# Hello



## GKGhost (Aug 25, 2016)

Name is Ghost [or Yuu]. Decided to stop by and say hello as I stumbled across the forums a while ago & have been stalking them as it were. 

Like a number of newbies, I am an inspiring writer with a lot of ideas and too little time to put them on paper. I have done some writing before, when younger, and even for that matter have some theater background which gave me some hands-on with clothing [and speech patterns] of the early 1800s. I do occasionally engage in poetry. 

With respect to what I like. I like dark, weird, and satirical - horror, thriller, and crime - as well as gothic fiction. Or in all actuality anything that engages the mind as I'll just as readily read a western as I'll read a fantasy as I'll read a sci-fi if the author / storyline / character(s) are engaging enough. 

There are, however, two things I don't like to read and they oftentimes go hand in hand. Painfully shallow characters & such cliched storylines a blind dog could see the writing on the wall by chapter 2. I am pessimistic by nature, and have worked in fields which means I am oftentimes dealing with criminals, mentally ill people, gangsters/drug dealers, and addicts, and well storybook worlds where one can find winged fairies much like Tinkerbell who dance the rumba while wearing pink tutus for in such realms of ivory towers everything is predestined to turn out "alright" at the end just don't appeal. Such is, after all, quite... _realistic_.


----------



## Phil Istine (Aug 25, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Ghost.  I look forward to seeing samples your work.
When you have made ten posts (excluding word games), more of the forum will open up to you.  This is an anti-spam measure.
Happy reading - and writing.


----------



## Eric Romano (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello GKGhost!


----------



## Aquilo (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi, Ghost. Glad you found us!


----------



## Reichelina (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi Ghost!

I'm Reich! I'm glad you decided to join the forum!
See you around!


----------



## bdcharles (Aug 26, 2016)

GKGhost said:


> Like a number of newbies, I am an inspiring writer.



Post up some of that gothic fiction and we'll see about that 

Meanwhile, welcome to the forum, _as_piring writer!


----------



## Ultraroel (Aug 26, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## aj47 (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome to the community. You've stuck your foot in the proverbial door.  Posting opens the door to membership and membership has several benefits. 

 All it takes to become a member is ten valid posts. Posts in the fun and games areas don't count, but feedback, questions, discussions, etc. do.  

Members can:

share their creative work for feedback
access hidden members-only areas of the forum
participate in member challenges for badges


----------



## GKGhost (Aug 27, 2016)

bdcharles said:


> Post up some of that gothic fiction and we'll see about that



Hm... wherever did I say I write gothic?


----------



## albertjacc (Aug 29, 2016)

Welcome here,let's hope you like it a lot,but i already know that.


----------



## H.Brown (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello Ghost, wow love the name. I also enjoy writing Gothic fiction I like the dark suspense and I'm finding it fun to be writing one myself. It is great to see you engaging with us all and I am looking forward to seeing you around more.


----------



## GKGhost (Sep 2, 2016)

H.Brown said:


> I also enjoy writing Gothic fiction I like the dark suspense and I'm finding it fun to be writing one myself.



Again wherever did I say I write gothic? I said I enjoy _*reading*_ it.


----------

